# Hi everyone!



## Morpheus uk (May 25, 2007)

*Hi all!!!*

I have been reading this amazing site for a while now and finally joined. I`ve been keeping exotic insects for as long as i can remember and started breeding them a year or two back. I currently keep phasmids, tailess whip scorpions, millipedes, assassin bugs (not for long) and of course mantids.

At the moment mantid wise i keep:

_Euchomenella sp._

Deroplatys lobata

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Hierodula membranacea

Tenodera aridifolia sinensis

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

Pseudempusa pinnapavonis

Clinia humeralis

Parasphendale affinis

Popa spurca crassa

Idolomantis diabolicum

:mrgreen:


----------



## robo mantis (May 25, 2007)

Welcome how come i'm the only guy without idolomantis! :?


----------



## Butterfly (May 25, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

Robo, I dont have any either, so dont feel too left out.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 25, 2007)

Welcome! Glad to have you with us.



> Welcome how come i'm the only guy without idolomantis! :?


I don't have any either. :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (May 25, 2007)

I swear I want people to culture these in america


----------



## Ian (May 26, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 26, 2007)

Hi Morpheus uk, welcome


----------



## yen_saw (May 31, 2007)

> I swear I want people to culture these in america


I hope to keep and eventually offer this species in near future. There is just too much demand for them here, i believed someone in the US have a healthy size culture but haven't seen them being offered. GUess that's my next target species to populate this culture. Sorry Morpheus don't mean to get off from the topic, welcome and hope you can share with us more on rearing the idolomantis.


----------



## Hypoponera (May 31, 2007)

www.mantisplace.com is advertizing "male-female pairs" for pre-order. But man are they expensive! $125+shipping for a pair!! Too rich for my blood. Afraid I will have to stick with less exotic species!


----------

